# Bose Overdose ??



## J-Basqo (Oct 26, 2007)

Any got any good info /links on this subject ? On another forum just chuckling about how thet are all freaking out about od ing on a bose injection of more than 1ml per 40# (ie my giving if 1ml per newborn kid). Not that it isnt possible , they are just treating it like its a scary horrific thing to give fractions more than needed. Tee hee. Bit since I dont have anything educated to say, I decided to be quiet and read up


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Sue Rieth has an article about Bo-se and the fact that with the added vitamin E, the selenium is not so toxic, and giving it even in areas of surplus selenium, should not cause a problem because of the protection that Vit. E offers. I think what confuses most people is that selenium by itself can be really toxic. I am sure you can overdose on Bo-Se, but I have never known one to OD on it....I don't have lots of experience though. I think most people give babies 1/2 cc.


----------



## J-Basqo (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks, I will see if I can find it. That is kinda what I had in the back of my mind, but couldnt articulate it or back it up..so didnt want to say some big ol' made up thing I conjured up in my sleep! Ha~


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have had someone freak out on me because I give Bo-Se more than once a year  I dose correctly when I use it, & use as needed.....


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

My vet wouldn't even give me any at all because she thought I was going to kill all my goats. Thankfully one of the forum members here sent me some. there is a lot of misinfo about it.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I have spent many years pushing the envelope on mineral consumption including Bo-se.
I have nothing but great things to say about the results. 
People who do the panic thing have NO real verifiable results for their opinions.
They read lawyer talk on labels and on internet posts and think any variation from that is a death sentence. They also do 42 things to a sick goat and then say bo-se killed them.
Sorry...we are underdosing if anything. And I sign my name to this!
Lee


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Ditto Lee!! Vicki


----------



## J-Basqo (Oct 26, 2007)

Those were my sentiments Lee, but like I said, needed to re research WHY I came to those conclusion so I wasn't just shooting fluff out my butt!! lol


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I had a friend that treated white muscle with *daily* shots. The kids recovered nicely.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh Heck Patina....shooting fluff seems to be the norm...altho the orifice it emanates from is often in question :rofl


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I also agree with all the above, BoSe is something that is needed here, we give 1 cc per 30lbs.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

buckrun said:


> ... They also do 42 things to a sick goat and then say bo-se killed them.


OMG, ain't that that truth! And plants are even worse, especially trees. They will put in a new driveway over its roots, prune over half its canopy, put an irrigated lawn on the other half of the roots, not notice its symptoms for the next 5 yrs, and then a neighbor 2 doors down will let their dog pee on the sidewalk and "that dog killed their tree"... I'm really running out of patience with some of these people.

On some goat list there was a woman who posted recently, "don't know when my does are due, but they are getting udders and shouldn't I get some vaccinations?" UGH!

Its embarrassing to be associated with some of these people with goats.

I much prefer the Know-It-Alls here who CARE about quality and argue over substance and have thought thru opinions, even if they are wrong sometimes, ehheheee :biggrin


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

buckrun said:


> Oh Heck Patina....shooting fluff seems to be the norm...altho the orifice it emanates from is often in question :rofl


Lee, you are my hero!!! I LOVE your posts!!! I know I've told you that in private, but I HAVE to say it in public. And it's not just because you're truly hilarious!

This is just one example:



buckrun said:


> I have spent many years pushing the envelope on mineral consumption including Bo-se.
> I have nothing but great things to say about the results.
> People who do the panic thing have NO real verifiable results for their opinions.
> They read lawyer talk on labels and on internet posts and think any variation from that is a death sentence. They also do 42 things to a sick goat and then say bo-se killed them.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## J-Basqo (Oct 26, 2007)

buckrun said:


> Oh Heck Patina....shooting fluff seems to be the norm...altho the orifice it emanates from is often in question :rofl


Bahaha!! Too funny!

[/quote] prefer the Know-It-Alls here who CARE about quality and argue over substance and have thought thru opinions, even if they are wrong sometimes, ehheheee :biggrin
[/quote]

Uh ya! for sure, my eye twitches when I hear some of the novice advice given as Gospel truth with nothing to substanciate it, I prefer the tried and true advice from those who've had goats longer than I've been alive


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

lonestrchic23 said:


> I have had someone freak out on me because I give Bo-Se more than once a year  I dose correctly when I use it, & use as needed.....


Same here. Scared the hell out of me at first, but the results speak for themselves.


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

I am ever so thankful that when I started in dairy goats I happened upon a great mentor. She was a total rebel..lol! But had lots of years in goats, had come through the CAE years and was also a nurse so pretty gutsy with off label drugs. She taught me 1.5ml to kids at birth in our area and I used that for years- then now that I have better loose minerals I still do 1ml at birth. I have done daily BOSE in certain cases and have a 3x a year schedule for my does and more whenever I think they need it. Some people just won't accept it but the best persuasion is the look and health of your herd.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

When I first started in goats, my goat mentor did recommend giving BoSe at birth to any weak kid. At the same time, she was scared to give it routinely to her herd because of the belief that it built up in their system over the years. Alot of goat breeders in the area believed that. Since they time, more info has come out on the use of it and it's given more often. I still don't automatically give it to every kid born here or every adult goat regularly, but I do give it to weak kids, some goats pre breeding and any goat who seems a bit down on her pasterns. We gave it every other day for a few treatments to one of my friend's Boer doelings who was dragging her back legs and it got her up and around.
Selenium can cause overdose, however. A man who runs a commercial goat dairy here in Montana was given MuSe by his vet when he ran out of BoSe, apparantly without any instructions to alter the dose. He administered it to a couple litters of kids at the BoSe dose and lost the kids before he realized he needed to give less.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

I remember MuSe is Moo-se, strength is for moo-cattle size, lol.


----------

